
Facebook Hackathon Results in Slick Visualizations - peter123
http://www.allfacebook.com/2008/11/facebook-visualizations/
======
tlrobinson
Cool! Looks suspiciously like some of the displays in Google's lobbies...

~~~
timcederman
Exactly. When I saw this I immediately thought of the display in building 43
(next to Andele).

I was gobsmacked when I first saw that, it was really amazing to see all the
different things you could infer from the data.

~~~
litewulf
I'm surprised they don't put it in the lobby, because its way more awe
inspiring than seeing searches scroll by.

------
kwamenum86
They should make a page that allows users to view that any time.

